# Any vegetarians out there?



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not a strict veggie but I've been gradually tapering off meat for a couple of months and I probably don't eat it more than once or twice a week now. I have to say I feel a lot better for it. 

I tried a really great recipe for lentil lasagna the other night. My wife's been scarfing it up. I think it's the crème fraîche in the bechamel sauce she liked. The home made hummus was a little less successful. I still need to tinker with the balance of chick peas to tahini to lemon juice. (Some fresher tahini might help too--the jar I used is probably two years old). Tonight I'm going to take a shot at a sweet potato stew.

The cook books I'm leaning most heavily on are the Vegetarian Bible by Sarah Brown and the Whole Foods Cook Book, both really invaluable resources. I've got a book of South Indian recipes but so many of the dishes are deep fried in ghee that I've been staying away from it.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> I'm not a strict veggie but I've been gradually tapering off meat for a couple of months and I probably don't eat it more than once or twice a week now. I have to say I feel a lot better for it.
> 
> I tried a really great recipe for lentil lasagna the other night. My wife's been scarfing it up. I think it's the crème fraîche in the bechamel sauce she liked. The home made hummus was a little less successful. I still need to tinker with the balance of chick peas to tahini to lemon juice. (Some fresher tahini might help too--the jar I used is probably two years old). Tonight I'm going to take a shot at a sweet potato stew.
> 
> The cook books I'm leaning most heavily on are the Vegetarian Bible by Sarah Brown and the Whole Foods Cook Book, both really invaluable resources. I've got a book of South Indian recipes but so many of the dishes are deep fried in ghee that I've been staying away from it.


Are you meaning no beef, or nothing from a live animal period?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

My wifey (fiancee) is vegetarian so I have had to adjust, she makes a mean hummus. But I find my self cutting back also have to love those lentils they are so versatile and full of vitamins and goodness. But overall you feel much healthier try some indian recipes too like saag paneer awesome stuff.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

my gf is vegetarian. she makes some delicious dishes.. and some not so delicious (IMHO). But I dislike a lot of vegetables, at least the way they were prepared before....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I cook vegetarian food a lot. South Indian food is great. I hear you on the ghee. Veggie curries need no ghee. Sautee in mustard oil and use yougurt to thicken while cooking. Turnips and fresh turmeric are fantastic.

As for humus, use only dry chickpeas and boil them. Soak overnight first if possible. 

Also, with whole lentils, try putting them in a shallow metal bowl with a little water then put the bowl outside in the direct sun. They'll germinate after a couple of days and then cook them. Truly excellent and just like what they do in India. I am yet to see a restaurant do that here.

Lastly, try making your own paneer. You’ll need a lot of milk, but the product is fantastic and the whey you can use in boiling rice.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

yeppers, Vegetarian all the way here....

Great recipes here for ...

Taco's both soft and hard taco's. We make a wonderful tasty jalapeno salsa...Split peas or Lentils for bean element in taco...Mexican vegetable fahitas...sopapias with honey.

Veggie pasta dishes etc...etc..etc.

Fucaccio Bread home made topped with toasted sesame seeds and italian seasonings...Also veggie pizza!

Nothing like living longer! We did away with dairy and cheese also and watched our arthritis go away....lost weight and got more flexible. Down to our college weights now!

It has done wonders for us!!!:tu


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I tried but I just couldn't do it. I still eat vegetarian meals occasionally. Just last week I ate at a South Indian buffet.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

While I enjoy some vegetarain recipies, I just can't go without Beef, Chicken, Pork r Fish. . . I enjoy the flavors, textures and recipies you can make with meats - there's just no substitute for me.

Glad you enjoy it though.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I tried another recipe from the Whole Foods Cook Book over the weekend: the spicy peanut coconut sauce. Some of the ingredients, as far as I remember, were garlic, onion, serrano pepper, fresh ginger, curry powder, cumin, coconut milk, peanut butter, tamari, honey. 

I cut a couple of eggplants into cubes, put them an 8x8 Pyrex dish, poured the sauce over, baked them at 400F for half an hour or so, and then served over brown rice. Very, very tasty. I'll be doing this one again.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

No. According to my dentist, our teeth were not evolved for humans to be herbivores.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

I wish you happiness. Some have said it makes a big difference in how well they feel.

I couldn't do it. I'd miss gravy (from meat drippings) too much. :dr

That poor joke aside, we do like vegetarian pizza. Plus what southern could go all summer long without a meal or two of fresh peas/beans, onion, sliced tomato, and cornbread? Not me!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> No. According to my dentist, our teeth were not evolved for humans to be herbivores.


No. And our asses were not evolved for sitting in airplanes. Your point would be?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I was veg for about 6 years. Veg + fish for the last 2 years. Started eating other meats (not beef) this summer. I used to *hate* tofu; but have come to really enjoy it. Here's a cooking tip: get some "nutritional yeast" (available at organic/health groceries in the bulk section) and coat drained & cubed tofu in it before baking or frying -- adds a delicious salty/cheesy flavor to it that I've become a huge fan of. It's perfect stir-fried with veggies over rice.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> No. And our asses were not evolved for sitting in airplanes. Your point would be?


I may be going out on a limb, but I would say he eats meat. If you didnt want and opinion differing from your own, you should have not asked the question.

Also, yes, our bone structure is comprised so that setting on our posterior is comfortable. When is the last time you saw a human with haunches?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I think I will have to try some South Indian recipes. Good to know you guys like them--gives me a little encouragement.






p.s. I leave animosity out of my diet, as a rule.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> No. According to my dentist, our teeth were not evolved for humans to be herbivores.


:tpd:

 Humans are omnivores, but I'm mostly a carnivore. Vegetables are only ok if it's something like potatoes with a steak or onions on a hamburger.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

man... I am ALMOST a Carnivore! :r


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I may be going out on a limb, but I would say he eats meat. If you didnt want and opinion differing from your own, you should have not asked the question.


Well, technically, the question I asked was _(Are there) any vegetarians out there_, and the answer is yes (a few).

I admit I had hoped that this thread might be a place those interested could exchange suggestions and ideas, but after seeing all the threads out there where someone asks for people's opinions about a particular cigar and people feel obliged to weigh in with variations of "I've never tried that one," I guess I shouldn't be suprised by the direction this thread has taken.

No biggie. That's public bulletin boards for you, I guess.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I may be going out on a limb, but I would say he eats meat. If you didnt want and opinion differing from your own, you should have not asked the question.
> 
> Also, yes, our bone structure is comprised so that setting on our posterior is comfortable. When is the last time you saw a human with haunches?


Yep. I eat meat. I have even been known to go out and hunt it down, kill it, skin it and cook it. I've also eaten completely "vegetarian" a time or two.

And, I don't try to force my point of view about what we should eat on anyone. I was just relaying a comment that my dentist made.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Well, technically, the question I asked was _(Are there) any vegetarians out there_, and the answer is yes (a few).
> 
> I admit I had hoped that this thread might be a place those interested could exchange suggestions and ideas, but after seeing all the threads out there where someone asks for people's opinions about a particular cigar and people feel obliged to weigh in with variations of "I've never tried that one," I guess I shouldn't be suprised by the direction this thread has taken.
> 
> No biggie. That's public bulletin boards for you, I guess.


I was kinda hoping the same....No intent to try to convience others who feel differently. I kinda liked the ideas folks were firing up on the board. It was helping give some ideas about a neat subject that some of us are very involved in. I kinda like doing my own thing inspite of dentists, doctors or authority figures..."a mind forced of will is of the same thought still..." or something like that.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Well, technically, the question I asked was _(Are there) any vegetarians out there_, and the answer is yes (a few).
> 
> I admit I had hoped that this thread might be a place those interested could exchange suggestions and ideas, but after seeing all the threads out there where someone asks for people's opinions about a particular cigar and people feel obliged to weigh in with variations of "I've never tried that one," I guess I shouldn't be suprised by the direction this thread has taken.
> 
> No biggie. That's public bulletin boards for you, I guess.


Sorry for the thread-jacking. I've created a thread for the non-vegetarians to go and let you guys share your info here.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=101954


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I was veg for about 6 years. Veg + fish for the last 2 years. Started eating other meats (not beef) this summer. I used to *hate* tofu; but have come to really enjoy it. Here's a cooking tip: get some "nutritional yeast" (available at organic/health groceries in the bulk section) and coat drained & cubed tofu in it before baking or frying -- adds a delicious salty/cheesy flavor to it that I've become a huge fan of. It's perfect stir-fried with veggies over rice.


Are you speaking of something like, Brewers Yeast from a company like Lewis Labs?? I think that would be really interesting to try. I have been looking for a better way than just flour. Seems that it might work a lot like corn meal.:tu


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I may be going out on a limb, but I would say he eats meat. If you didnt want and opinion differing from your own, you should have not asked the question.
> 
> Also, yes, our bone structure is comprised so that setting on our posterior is comfortable. When is the last time you saw a human with haunches?


I'm often complimented on my haunches.

Back on subject...

"Vegetarians are cool. All I eat are vegetarians - except for the occasional mountain lion steak. "


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Hummus is one of the more popular Middle Eastern dips. Served with fresh or toasted pita, hummus makes for a great snack or appetizer.

It's very easy and quick to make (as long as you have a blender or food processor), contains few ingredients, it's high in protein, low in fat, and very tasty.

Here is one representative recipe from About.com.

INGREDIENTS:

1 16 oz can of chickpeas or garbanzo beans
1/4 cup liquid from can of chickpeas
3-5 tablespoons lemon juice (depending on taste)
1 1/2 tablespoons tahini
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons olive oil​
PREPARATION:

Drain chickpeas and set aside liquid from can. Combine remaining ingredients in blender or food processor. Add 1/4 cup of liquid from chickpeas. Blend for 3-5 minutes on low until thoroughly mixed and smooth.
Place in serving bowl, and create a shallow well in the center of the hummus.
Add a small amount (1-2 tablespoons) of olive oil in the well. Garnish with parsley (optional).
Serve immediately with fresh, warm or toasted pita bread, or cover and refrigerate.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Bob said:


> Are you speaking of something like, Brewers Yeast from a company like Lewis Labs?? I think that would be really interesting to try. I have been looking for a better way than just flour. Seems that it might work a lot like corn meal.:tu


An indulgent treat for me is peeling a head of garlic down to the cloves, heating some oil in a deep kettle, throughing the garlic in, following that with popcorn. (keep it moving) Once the popcorn is done popping and placed in a bowl I top that with plenty of Brewers (Nutrtional) Yeast. I then sit down for a little TV or conversation, enjoying the sweet, tender nuggets of garlic and the cheesy good popcorn. Mmmmmmm

My body as gone through many changes over the decades and appreciates it when I focus on veggies and protien alternatives to meats. Cutting out dairy has always proved to be more healthy for me. I have done extensive experimentation with fasting and juicing. I like my greens and can't help but make collosal salads with nuts, dried fruits, salsa and maybe a little feta. The years of my life where I was a stict vegetarian where very informative and I am currently heading in that direction again. Experimentation is fun.

Look forward to following this thread for tips and treats. How about some grilled eggplant in all it's smokey goodness, mashed up into a nice dip, little olive oil and little see salt.

Richard


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

i'm no vegetarian, but i do love hummus and good pitas. i have to agree with mosebotbol about the dried garbonzo beans. i never made a great hummus until i switched from canned chick peas to dried. there are a ton of great recipes to be found if you do a search, I always substitute dried for canned. here are the ingredients for a great chipotle hummus....

2 cloves garlic, minced

2 cups chick peas


2 tbsp Olive oil

¼ cup + 2 tbsp tahina paste

2½ tsp Minced canned chipotle chilies*

1½ tsp Ground cumin

4 -8 tbsp fresh lemon juice (juice of 1 -2 lemons)

1 jar (4oz/120 ml) marinated roasted red peppers, chopped

½ - ¾ cup cold water

½ cup chopped fresh cilantro

adjust the olive oil up and water down for a richer version.

add ingredients to food processor beginning with garlic


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Hummus with Chilies and Peppers now that is right up my alley. 

Mucho Gusto!:ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

tnip23 said:


> i'm no vegetarian, but i do love hummus and good pitas. i have to agree with mosebotbol about the dried garbonzo beans. i never made a great hummus until i switched from canned chick peas to dried. there are a ton of great recipes to be found if you do a search, I always substitute dried for canned. here are the ingredients for a great chipotle hummus....
> 
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 
> ...


Enough already with the suspense, what does "*" denote in your recipe?

abodabo sauce?

So with this garbanzo bean trend going has anyone tried garbanzo burgers or making their own falafel balls? Once you have your garbanzo beans ground up it's all about the seasoning.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bob said:


> Are you speaking of something like, Brewers Yeast from a company like Lewis Labs?? I think that would be really interesting to try. I have been looking for a better way than just flour. Seems that it might work a lot like corn meal.:tu


I honestly don't know. Everyone calls it nutritional yeast ... ok ... some folks call it hippie dust, too.  At my EarthFare market, it's sold in bulk as "nutritional yeast."


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> Enough already with the suspense, what does "*" denote in your recipe?
> 
> abodabo sauce?
> 
> So with this garbanzo bean trend going has anyone tried garbanzo burgers or making their own falafel balls? Once you have your garbanzo beans ground up it's all about the seasoning.


Good call, there was an explanation of adobo sauce in the recipe that I ommitted. adobo is basically tomato paste,vinegar, onion, and spices.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

tnip23 said:


> ...here are the ingredients for a great chipotle hummus....


Mmmm... chipotle hummus! Good call! I love chipotles (smoke-dried jalapeño chilis)! I'd eat chipotle ice cream if they made it.



tnip23 said:


> Good call, there was an explanation of adobo sauce in the recipe that I ommitted. adobo is basically tomato paste,vinegar, onion, and spices.


Many canned chipotle peppers come packed in adobo sauce.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Not a vegetarian, but I do appreciate a good veggie (not vegan) meal. For me, high quality, really spicy Indian cuisine is my favorite. Italian and Mexican round out my faves. And I will admit that it is healthier.

But I'll tell ya, a 20 oz. porterhouse with a bottle of cabernet is a treat. Just takes me a day to recover..


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I’m really starting to love the mild bitterness and the chewy texture of Belgian endive. Last night I tried something I've wanted to try for a while and it worked really well. I steamed three Belgian endive for five or six minutes, then I cut them in half length-wise, put them on a baking tray covered with aluminum foil, covered them with a mixture of grated cheddar and gruyere, and broiled them for about ten minutes until the cheese was melted and turning brown. I served them with potato and spinach curry and a side of dal maharani I made last week.

Quick, easy, and tasty, this recipe meets all three of my criteria for a week-night dinner.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> I'm really starting to love the mild bitterness and the chewy texture of Belgian endive. Last night I tried something I've wanted to try for a while and it worked really well. I steamed three Belgian endive for five or six minutes, then I cut them in half length-wise, put them on a baking tray covered with aluminum foil, covered them with a mixture of grated cheddar and gruyere, and broiled them for about ten minutes until the cheese was melted and turning brown. I served them with potato and spinach curry and a side of dal maharani I made last week.
> 
> Quick, easy, and tasty, this recipe meets all three of my criteria for a week-night dinner.


Nice, sounds like a great meal all way round. Any *nan* in there?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I'm really starting to love the mild bitterness and the chewy texture of Belgian endive. Last night I tried something I've wanted to try for a while and it worked really well. I steamed three Belgian endive for five or six minutes, then I cut them in half length-wise, put them on a baking tray covered with aluminum foil, covered them with a mixture of grated cheddar and gruyere, and broiled them for about ten minutes until the cheese was melted and turning brown. I served them with potato and spinach curry and a side of dal maharani I made last week.
> 
> Quick, easy, and tasty, this recipe meets all three of my criteria for a week-night dinner.


That sounds awesome! :dr



Corona Gigante said:


> Mmmm... chipotle hummus! Good call! I love chipotles (smoke-dried jalapeño chilis)! I'd eat chipotle ice cream if they made it.


OK ... not quite the ice cream, but I thought you might enjoy this recipe for chipotle chocolate sauce to put over your favorite ice cream: http://www.emerils.com/recipes/by_id/7467.html

Enjoy!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I've cut red-meat out of my diet for the most part. I had something new last week for lunch at a Chinese Restaurant. For tofu, it's simple and delicious. Served with some white rice. Mine was without ginger. I'm not a big fan of ginger.

Agedashi Tofu

http://japanesefood.about.com/od/tofu/r/agedashidofu.htm


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Veggie stir fry served with white rice does the trick for me.

Heat some sesame Oil with a few cloves of finely chopped garlic in a large pan. Add your favorite vegetables. I typically use onions, mushrooms, carrots, green beans, broccoli. Add soy sauce and pepper flakes to taste.

I usually add shrimp to mine, but firm tofu, pan fried first to hold it together would work as well.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

tnip23 said:


> adobo is basically tomato paste,vinegar, onion, and spices.


Not really. "Adobo" is the Spanish word for seasoning or marinade. My wife is Fillipina and makes a great chicken / pork adobo (sorry).

For you veg-heads ... she also makes great lumpia (vegetable egg rolls).

I love good vegetables and eat them daily. But I also enjoy meat and seafood and could not envision a diet totally without them.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Has anyone here read and tried any recipes from "VEGAN CUPCAKES TAKE OVER THE WORLD!"- 

We are looking forward to getting a copy of this book!!!:chk

We wanna try it out on our kids and see if they :dr like we do over icing and cake!!!!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Bob said:


> Has anyone here read and tried any recipes from "VEGAN CUPCAKES TAKE OVER THE WORLD!"-
> 
> We are looking forward to getting a copy of this book!!!:chk
> 
> We wanna try it out on our kids and see if they :dr like we do over icing and cake!!!!


No eggs, butter, or cream? Please let me know how those cup-cakes come out.

Veganism always sounded pretty hard-core to me.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> No eggs, butter, or cream? Please let me know how those cup-cakes come out.
> 
> Veganism always sounded pretty hard-core to me.


Just got it....I went to her punk kitchen on the web...

http://www.theppk.com/

I see she uses New Balance Margarine...Soy milk, Soy Yogurt and Rice Milk etc... in place of cream.

I am pretty strict about this stuff so ...she is gonna have to make me happy or I will have to make substitutions...We are a whole foods kinda family...Hope she can deliver!! Now, she also has a podcast!!:tu

She even has a Mucho Margarita Cupcake??

Also, Been digging into Vegan Italiano and Mediterranean Vegan Kitchen...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Speaking of vegan. When I was searching for the type of glue that the trocedors use for cigar rolling I came across these guys.

http://www.gumsper.com/ Check out their web site.

I ended up ordering several ounces of *Tragacanth Gum* powder that I use when I roll or need to repair cigars.

When I received my order they included a recipe sheet for things like gluten free bread and jello using natural gums instead of the traditional "hoof & bone" stuff.
I also keep *Guar Gum* around the kitchen to thicken sauces and it is very beneficial for the digestive and urinary tract.

The guys that run the place are very friendly and have always answered any questions I thow at them. I know that being vegan can present some challenges.

-Richard


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

Here we tried it in a limited manner, Started what we called Meatless Monday, but it didn't last long.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Last night we had Barbecue Eggplant & Lentils, "Havana" Black Beans (both from the Whole Foods Cookbook), steamed brussel sprouts, and basmati rice. It looked great on the plate and the balance of flavors, textures, and nutritional qualities seemed very good, and just a couple of pats of butter and a tablespoon of honey from vegan.

I've tried several recipes from the Whole Foods Cookbook now and I'm a bit less impressed with it than I was initially. Several times now, one or more of the listed quantities have been off. For example, the Barbecue Eggplant & Lentils recipe called for "1 large eggplant, peeled and cut into 1 inch cubes (2 cups)." By the time I'd finished peeling and cubing what I consider to have been a medium/large eggplant, I had more like 6 cups. I chose to put just two cups into the recipe but by the time we sat down to eat, I decided I should have put all six in. Not a huge deal, I suppose, but it shows a certain amount of lack of attention to detail. Bloody hippies! Stoned when they wrote it probably!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's a great vegetable stir-fry recipe.

The secret of a good stir fry is to cut all the ingredients into similar sized pieces so they cook at more or less the same speed.

Add the vegetables in order of hardness and allow each to cook for a while before adding the next: for example, carrots go in first, then the celery, etc, bean sprouts go in last.

_Ingredients_
2tbs sunflower oil
1" ginger, peeled and thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, crushed
Selection of four or five of your favorite vegetables: carrots, celery, or bell peppers sliced on the bias, broccoli or cauliflower florets, cabbage, sliced mushrooms, snow peas, bean sprouts, etc.
2tbs sherry
2tbs soy sauce
1tsp corn starch

_Method_
Heat the sunflower oil in a wok, large skillet, or sauce pan over a medium high heat.
Add sliced ginger and garlic and cook until the raw smell of ginger goes away.
Turn the heat down to medium. Add the vegetables and stir well to evenly distribute the oil. 
Cover and allow to cook for a couple of minutes.
Add the sherry and soy sauce.
Stir well, cover and allow to cook for a couple more minutes.
Drain some of the moisture from the skillet into a small bowl: stir in the cornstarch until dissolved and then pour back into the skillet. Turn up the heat and stir constantly until the sauce thickens.

Serve over brown rice.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

One of my favorite dishes at Dimassi's restaurant downtown is their Eggplant Pomegranate Molasses stew. I googled the two principle ingredients and turned up this recipe on Simply Recipes. It's not quite the same as what they serve in Dimassi's, but it's pretty close.

As well as being delicious, it's easy to make and requires little prep time, and it refrigerates and reheats very well.

You can buy Pomegranate Molasses in a Mediterranean/Middle Eastern grocery store, or make your own from Pomegranate juice, sugar, and lemon juice (recipe below).

The recipe calls for mint leaves. I think they're optional or you might substitute cilantro.

*Eggplant Lentil Stew with Pomegranate Molasses *
One 1 1/2-pound eggplant (or enough eggplants for 1 1/2 pounds)
Salt
1/2 cup lentils
Water
2/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 medium onion, finely chopped
4 medium garlic cloves, minced
2 medium tomatoes, chopped
2 long green chiles, such as Anaheims-stemmed, seeded and coarsely chopped
2 Tbsp chopped mint leaves
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/4 cup pomegranate molasses (see recipe below)

1 Partially peel the eggplant so it has lengthwise stripes, then cut it lengthwise into 4 slices. Score each slice on 1 side in a crosshatch pattern. Cut each slice crosswise into 3 pieces and set on a rimmed baking sheet. Sprinkle with salt. Let stand for 1 hour.

2 In a small saucepan, cover the lentils with 2 inches of water and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to moderate and simmer until tender, about 15 minutes. Drain the lentils.

3 Coat a small (3-quart) enameled cast-iron casserole with 1 tablespoon of the olive oil. In a bowl, toss the onion with the garlic, tomatoes, green chiles, mint, tomato paste, crushed red pepper and 2 teaspoons of salt.

4 Rinse the eggplant and pat dry. Spread 1/2 cup of the vegetable mixture in the casserole and top with half of the eggplant. Cover with half of the lentils and half of the remaining vegetable mixture. Top with the remaining eggplant, lentils and vegetables. Pour the remaining olive oil around the side and over the vegetables, then drizzle with the pomegranate molasses.

5 Bring the stew to a boil. Cover and cook over low heat until the eggplant is very tender, about 1 1/2 hours. Serve hot, warm or at room temperature.

Serves 6.

*Pomegranate Molasses*
4 cups pomegranate juice
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup lemon juice

In a large, uncovered saucepan, heat pomegranate juice, sugar, and lemon juice on medium high until the sugar has dissolved and the juice simmers. Reduce heat just enough to maintain a simmer. Simmer for about an hour, or until the juice has a syrupy consistency, and has reduced to 1 to 1 1/4 cups. Pour out into a jar. Let cool. Store chilled in the refrigerator.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Irradiated Greens on the horizon!

http://cornucopia.org/index.php/protect-fresh-leafy-greens-and-family-farms/#more-362

Also, a little on the I didn't know this side of things.

Most Nutrient Dense foods are :
Kale
Mustard Greens 
Turnip Greens
Water Cress
Collard Greens
:tu


----------

